

Vancouver in Flames - prbuckley
http://news.nationalpost.com/2011/06/16/photos-riots-fire-destruction-after-vancouvers-loss/

======
pasbesoin
I find the story shocking (Canada, WTF?), but I guess I am going to ask how
this is HN news.

ADDENDUM: I almost didn't ask the above, except that the story seems to have
so little intersection with the main HN themes.

After looking at the pictures, I retract my question. I'm put in mind of
Heinlein and similar, commenting on anticipated de facto anarchy and societal
implications including technological implications.

Only, per Heinlein, such was supposed to pre-dominate _below_ the 49th
parallel.

